# What do you think?



## Manny (Nov 25, 2014)

Something new I want something more MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community

Manny


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 25, 2014)

New software; new look.  But the content remains the same.  Kind of like painting a room in your house a different color...


----------



## Manny (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry but don't get you. Do you believe crosstraining will be good or not?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 25, 2014)

There's some confusion, Manny. I think JKS9199 thought you were commenting on the new software, because of the way your link appears.

Cross training can be good, certainly. Personally, I don't think people should crosstrain until they have a solid grounding in their primary art, but you certainly do. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Manny (Nov 25, 2014)

I think one must not remain static, I mean, if one wants to try something new like a new martial art one should go for it, it can't be wrong to try new stuff, besides it can be fun and cahnces are one can learn something new. 

I did crosstraining in Kenpo karate a few years back, it was possitive, I knew new people and also learn new stuff.

Empty the cup is something very difficult to do I already know, because mind,body and spirit have one way of doing the things, I can remeber one kenpo class where the sensei teach us three or four techs and at the end of the class sensei ask us to prearange a self defense sceanrio where we can use the techs learned some minutes ago, so I revieved the techs on my mind several times and when I feelt ready I ask my classmates to perform the atacks from 4 distinct ways, in a hurry defende myself BUT I use my TKD techs to do it, the sensei gave me a smile and told me I defend myself very well however I did not use any of the kenpo karate techs he taught me, I was a little embarrased for these, yes I defend myself very well but not using Kenpo. That's why I tell you that empty the cup is so diffcult.

Manny


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello, Manny

I'm with Dirty Dog on this one. I think cross-training is great for adding depth to your practice, but preferably only after you've grounded yourself in your primary art as to have a solid footing/base for your techniques. Then you can just add onto that as time passes. 

The exception I'd probably make is if the styles were widely different from one another - like a Muay Thai/BJJ pairing, or a Karate/Judo or Aikido pairing. I can imagine juggling TKD and Karate might me confusing to some, or Savate and Muay Thai.

As a polyglot, I'd have no qualms trying to juggle learning Icelandic and Russian at the same time, but were I to attempt the same with Spanish and Portuguese, I may start jumbling the words up. Same goes for MA, imho.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 25, 2014)

ive met some kung fu sifu and a few of their students and thats probably the only training ive done (besides goju and kobudo afcoarse) but never cross trained, personally i never cross trained before but i could imagine its good training. maybe help you improve your main style(learn which techniques work, which are more effective and which not to use. and might learn a thing or two about the style the other personis using


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry -- misunderstood.

Cross training is your call.  It can be very beneficial.  Or it can be a waste of time.  If I'm doing cross training, I want it to be supportive of my main training, otherwise, I'm wasting my time.  I've still got tons of stuff I have barely worked with from my teacher...


----------



## Manny (Nov 26, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry -- misunderstood.
> 
> Cross training is your call.  It can be very beneficial.  Or it can be a waste of time.  If I'm doing cross training, I want it to be supportive of my main training, otherwise, I'm wasting my time.  I've still got tons of stuff I have barely worked with from my teacher...



Understood and valid. I think the same.

Manny


----------

